# Report: Sony's Entire Truck of Gear Stolen on the Way to NAB



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2017)

```
We’re hearing reports from a solid source that a truck carrying all of Sony’s NAB gear was stolen on the way to Las Vegas for the show, which takes place next week. Additionally, we’re told Sony had some third party manufacturers gear on the truck which was to be used alongside Sony’s gear in their booth.</p>
<p>We have reached out to Sony for comment, but haven’t heard back as of yet.</p>
<p><em>More to come as we hear more…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow! Apparently Sony cameras ARE more popular!


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 17, 2017)

If true, _*ouch*_. But much like car shows and such I'd expect their gear -- especially the pre-production new hotness -- would be GPS tagged somehow, right?

- A


----------



## zim (Apr 17, 2017)

NABed. 8)


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 17, 2017)

Sort of confirmed?

https://goo.gl/GvE3vP

Originally, SAR just picked up CR's story, but they appear to have corroborated it:
_
"I can confirm the truck was indeed stolen. I’m from a partner company that’s helping scramble in getting replacement supplies. I found out this morning and actually googled to see if there was any news reports online yet. Our products were also on the truck."_

SAR is much more on the CW side than the CR side as far as rumor reliability goes, so take the above with a grain of salt until someone more reputable corroborates it. Still no word from PP, DPR, etc.

- A


----------



## infared (Apr 17, 2017)

WOW! There have been a number of high-end, very bold robberies over the last few months...of studios, warehouses and now this. What a world.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2017)

Check Neuro's house ;D


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

Nah! It's AvTvM cornering the market in Sony cameras so when people see the light and realise how stupid Canon are his shares in Sony will rise.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nah! It's AvTvM cornering the market in Sony cameras so when people see the light and realise how stupid Canon are his shares in Sony will rise.



My money is on Dilbert. It has been a while since we've seen him around here. He might have spent the time planning this Sony robbery. :


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2017)

It certainly wasn't Neuro.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 18, 2017)

AlanF said:


> It certainly wasn't Neuro.



He may be hiding some very, very dark secrets...
;D


----------



## tron (Apr 18, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Nah! It's AvTvM cornering the market in Sony cameras so when people see the light and realise how stupid Canon are his shares in Sony will rise.
> ...


If true, finally! I was getting fed up with his liking in Sony but neven proving he got one. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re hearing reports from a solid source that a truck carrying all of Sony’s NAB gear was stolen on the way to Las Vegas for the show, which takes place next week. Additionally, we’re told Sony had some third party manufacturers gear on the truck which was to be used alongside Sony’s gear in their booth.</p>
> <p>We have reached out to Sony for comment, but haven’t heard back as of yet.</p>
> <p><em>More to come as we hear more…</em></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



alternate news flash. Upon opening the truck, the perpetrators saw it was SONY equipment and ran the truck off the road and abandoned it.

Sony officials state that the truck was recovered with all contents accounted for.


----------

